# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses empiezan a llenarse (Asturias febrero 2018)

## JMTrigos

Articulo de El Comercio 13-2-2018.
http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/em...2100-ntvo.html



> Siguen lejos de su nivel habitual para el invierno, pero también han dejado atrás la escasez de los meses de sequía. Los embalses asturianos se encuentran ahora al 75% de su capacidad, tras ganar siete hectómetros gracias a las precipitaciones casi continuadas de la última semana. Según los registros de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, salvo el sábado, en todos los días de la semana pasada se recogieron cantidades apreciables de agua por metro cuadrado.
> 
> En la actualidad los pantanos acumulan un 7% más de recurso que el año pasado por estas fechas. Los arranques de año de 2017 y 2018 se confirman sin embargo entre los más pobres del nuevo siglo. Durante la última década lo habitual es que las presas llegaran a estas alturas de febrero con 394 hectómetros retenidos. Ayer atesoraban 31 hectómetros menos que eso.
> 
> Con todo, Asturias se mantiene entre las regiones con abundancia de líquido elemento. Solo País Vasco y Navarra presentan umbrales más altos, con un 82% y un 76% respectivamente. Todo ello en un país que sigue reclamando agua a gritos. Los pantanos de España están de media al 42,12% de su capacidad, proporción que se explica por las escaseces que persisten en Castilla La Mancha y Murcia (18%), comunidad Valenciana (25%) y Castilla y León y Andalucía (36%) entre otros.
> 
> A la espera de que el temporal ceda su testigo al deshielo, la preocupación pasa de los pantanos a los ríos. Por ahora todos los de la región se encuentran entre uno y dos metros por debajo del cauce a partir del cual la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico activa la situación de seguimiento.

----------

